
Ask HN: Excel sheets like online app - DKJ
I remember seeing an App which looked like Google&#x2F;Excel sheets and had lot of other functionalities.<p><i></i> It also had public sheets
<i></i> They also provided free templates for user to get started
<i></i> It was a web application<p>I was initially checking it out for (Facebook) Lead management and it looked pretty good.<p>But I don&#x27;t remember the name and can&#x27;t find the bookmark.<p>Do you guys know such application?
======
Ciu9FNeM
[https://airtable.com/](https://airtable.com/) perhaps?

~~~
DKJ
Yes, This is it. Thank you.

